# Washing a Trex Deck



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

We've had a new Trex deck for about 9 months and I just can't keep the sucker clean. We have a dog, so we naturally get paw prints, but they don't wash away with normal rainfall, and even when I power wash it doesn't seem to come completely clean. I was told to power wash 1-2 times per year, and I use a basic power washer with basic washer fluid. Is there something better/more Trex-specific anyone else uses??


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I've had the best luck using Simple Green deck cleaner and scrubbing it with a brush. Is it the first-generation of Trex or the second?


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm not sure which generation the decking is, but I'll give Simple Green a shot this year. I don't know if it's the deck, my pressure washer, or some combo thereof.


----------



## Thenenk (Sep 14, 2018)

I get mine power washed once a year, but throughout the summer periodically will lightly scrub with a deck brush and use diluted dish soap or car wash soap. For stains usually will add a little baking soda in the mix.


----------

